# Can my male bunnies live together with their father?



## valper (Mar 16, 2022)

I have angora rabbits and my doe had a littler of 5 bunnies about two months ago. A few days ago, she had a second litter of 8 (buck took his chance as I was cleaning out her cage). They are my first litters, so I'm new to all this. I separated the older rabbits from the mom and left her with her new babies. Soon, it should be time to separate the older siblings. 

Can the 8-week male bunnies live with their dad? They currently live in large cages right next to each other, so they are acquainted. 

Thanks


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 16, 2022)

@Mini Horses @Baymule  who has rabbits?


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 17, 2022)

@Baymule used to raise big time.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2022)

Male rabbits may fight and injure each other. I wouldn't put them together. Sounds like you need more cages!


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a California White buck and I put 2 -12 week bunnies, that he fathered, in with him and the battle was on. I guess he can't tell the difference between a male or a female cause he tries to mate with them. So I ended up separating them because they were starting to injure themselves. Your rabbits are smaller and may have different dispositions and you could give them a try but keep a very close eye on them.


----------

